# Ryanair - driving licence?



## Peckham (14 Oct 2008)

Am travelling to from Dublin to London with Ryanair this evening, and just went to check-in online. I have my driving licence, but left my passport at home (didn't want to bring it as travelling to USA shortly and don't want to run the risk of losing it!).

I thought driving licence would suffice for travelling between UK and Ireland, but on going to check-in online I notice that Ryanair don't accept driving licence for online check-in.

How long has this been the case? Any way around it?


----------



## eltel1979 (14 Oct 2008)

This is currently stated on website:

_For British and Irish citizens who are travelling on flights to/from the United Kingdom to/from the Republic of Ireland (Common Travel Area), a valid driving licence with photo is acceptable photo ID. Passengers who are citizens of other countries travelling on these routes must present a valid passport (with visa if applicable) or a National Identity Card issued by the government of a European Economic Area (EEA) country._


----------



## purpeller (14 Oct 2008)

But see here: [broken link removed]
for different rules regarding online check-in

Relevant paragraph:

_To qualify for Online Check-in each passenger must present either a valid passport or National Identity Card (Driving licences not accepted), issued by either the government of an EU/ European Economic Area (EEA) country or Switzerland which matches the document details printed on their online boarding pass, at both airport security and the departure gate._

I suggest if there's someone at home, you ask them to get the passport to you.  

The thought occurs though, that if you use your passport number and expiry to online check-in and then does it actually say your passport number on your boarding pass?  I.E. Could you use just the number on your passport and then when going through security use your driving license?  Probably not worth the risk that security might not let you through.


----------



## eltel1979 (14 Oct 2008)

just seems they have different rules for online check-in. The wesite is a bit misleading and it wouldn't do any harm for them to clarify in the ID section of the T&Cs that on-line requirements are different.


----------



## niceoneted (14 Oct 2008)

Don't check in on line using passport details and then turn up with driving licence. Ryanair will not let you travel. I have seen people turned away for this same reason many a time.


----------



## Satanta (14 Oct 2008)

Peckham said:


> Any way around it?


The obvious way around it is to go for aiport check in (hopefully without the additional fee being added) with the driving licence.


----------



## BeanPole (14 Oct 2008)

They won't let you board. Simple as that. You are wasting your time going to the airport.

You will need to go home and get the passport.

I don't think any airline will take you without a passport these days


----------



## Peckham (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks for responses - have decided to head home before going to the airport. Inconvenient, but better than taking any risks.

Very annoying though - would always travel with passport, just didn't want to on this occasion.

Wonder what the rationale for not accepting driving licence for online check-in. Just checked the Aer Lingus website, and they allow online check-in using driving licence, so it appears to be a Ryanair rule rather than an airport rule.


----------



## Trent (14 Oct 2008)

BeanPole said:


> They won't let you board. Simple as that. You are wasting your time going to the airport.
> 
> You will need to go home and get the passport.
> 
> I don't think any airline will take you without a passport these days


 

Who told you this? Most airlines other than Ryanair allow you to travel to the UK with any acceptable photo ID.


----------



## Satanta (14 Oct 2008)

BeanPole said:


> I don't think any airline will take you without a passport these days


The passport requirement is only for the online check in.

As mentioned above, if you use your booking reference for the online check in for airport check in (with the potential for the additional airport check in fee... although from experience this is seldom requested) it would work fine.

Obviously, if you can get your passport this is the easiest solution (saves the risk of the additional fee and allows you to speed up the process with the use of online check in) but is not the only solution.


----------



## lynchie (14 Oct 2008)

eltel1979 said:


> just seems they have different rules for online check-in. The wesite is a bit misleading and it wouldn't do any harm for them to clarify in the ID section of the T&Cs that on-line requirements are different.



It does.. On the first page where you confirm that you have read their conditions, there is a link for id policy which states



> A valid driving licence with photo is acceptable photo ID for travel on domestic flights. (Please note that driving licences are not accepted when passengers are using online check-in)



And when you enter your name, and select online checkin, you ticket the box for the following..



> Please Confirm you are an EU/EEA citizen and will present a valid EU/EEA passport or National Identity card at the airport (Driving Licence not accepted)



Dont think they can be any clearer


----------

